# Haven't Picked Up A Pencil In 10 Years



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Amazing work! I love how the horse is such a strong focal point for the picture!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Would have never guessed that this is your first in 10years!! Its terrific!! Cant wait to see more!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, that's spectacular!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugh, you talented people disgust me.




:wink: Just kidding, though it does make me jealous. Looks great and I wouldn't have guessed that you were so long out of practice. If you are ever searching for a subject to practice on, you are more than welcome to any of my pictures.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Lovely work!! Looking forward to seeing more as you get back into the swing of it


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Said it before - will say it again - it's wonderful!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Chanda!!! lol

Thanks everyone


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow that is awesome


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's one in charcoal. I don't think I'll be working with it for a while. lol
Not easy and really messy.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it looks great! Charcoal is difficult to work with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

After I'm done ruining this self portrait of me and Tenacity, I think you've motivated me to break out my un-opened pastels. That'll get you laughing! :lol:

I did this one in high school for a pointillism project. Haven't used pastels since.



















chanda95 said:


> I think it looks great! Charcoal is difficult to work with.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Seriously..amazing. I dont have the patience for pointillism. I was forced to do one in college and I havent done one since. You have a real gift.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Picklepaige (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow, that is amazing! I wish my never-picked-up-a-pencil-in-ten-years drawings looked like that! Haha.

Really, it's a gorgeous drawing. I especially love the left front leg. Amazing detail.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

They are gorgeous drawings my fave is the first one.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

The horse that running is georgous. I love how you draw


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

BITS,

Those are very nice pieces. You have a great eye for making a good focal pathway for the viewer's eye. This is what makes viewing a drawing different and more engaging than perhaps a photo of the very same subject matter.
I hope you continue drawing and finding as much satisfaction in doing and sharing it as I have. You are seriously talented and should not be mothballing it.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

My question is... WHY haven't you picked up a pencil in ten years if your (pardon my language) so **** GOOD! :wink:
They're absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job. I really love the first one!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I. Love. It.

Darn you people and your amazing talent. I couldn't even get an outline to a horse without it looking like some kind of deformed giraffe with tumors on its head ****


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> I. Love. It.
> 
> Darn you people and your amazing talent. I couldn't even get an outline to a horse without it looking like some kind of deformed giraffe with tumors on its head ****



LOL!!! I know that's what I used to be before I buckled down and got down to some practising. I not really good now but better.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's another one I had to throw together real quick for a friend's daughter. Her birthday party is today. This is her horse Lovie ("Love My Rose").


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It really is lovely and has a ton of expression.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Very stylish!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

chanda95 said:


> It really is lovely and has a ton of expression.


I have to agree wholeheartedly!!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't quite get the second one but...
There so good!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

:lol: That's funny. I put in on Facebook and said, "Can you tell what this is?" (It's a bull rider in the chute cinching his bull)


lildonkey8 said:


> I don't quite get the second one but...
> There so good!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

BITS, I got that one :wink:. I guess it helps if you've been to a lot of rodeos LOL.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

oh I see now.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Stupid carrot bandit! I just got robbed


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

wow random lildonkey!  
Those are SO AMAZING!! I got the second one right away! I love the third one the most but all are GREAT!!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Meh =/

First time drawing a human... let alone myself. I should really stay away from people, but I need practice. Moving on, finally! lol This one made me feel like I got hit by a train by the time it was done.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Great job. I hope you think it was worth it, the train and all. 
It's a lovely painting with quite a lot of feeling in it. Very dreamy. How did you do yourself? from a photo? I have not dared to draw anyone close to me, let alone myself. T looks just exactly like the photos.
you must frame this one and never let it out of your hands.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lildonkey8 said:


> Stupid carrot bandit! I just got robbed


 
off topic but lildonkey how do you know you got robbed? did you look at your carrot think down the bottom of everyones post and go "oh look, i have a carrot missing!" 

i always collect carrots but when i log back on i only ever have one grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

No, on the top of the screen a video will come up sometimes.
You might be getting robbed while your offline


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Lol I love those carrot bandit videos it's too funny.
B E A U T I F U L work BITS! I am in awe by your talent. Your human looks good! And the horses look impeccably detailed. Keep it up! I would love to see more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

All I can say is wow, you are seriously talented!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^I can defenately second that!!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

sorry going off topic again but what carrot video??

i cant tell when i get robbed... i never seem to have more then one carrot


----------



## HeatherMElmore (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful work! Gotta love draft horses )


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Love the face of the horse in the OP. But I ESPECIALLY love the robin williams pastel. I don't think I'll ever touch pastel again...it's difficult!


----------

